# كورسات الجامعة الامريكية بين يديك وبسعر مغرى جدا جدا جدا



## الملك العقرب (21 نوفمبر 2007)

_*الان كورسات الجامعة الامريكية بين يديك وبسعر مغرى جدا جدا جدا*_







والمفاجأة الاكبر كورسات تعليم Free Hand, 3D-MAx, MAYA7, PHOTOSHOP, Orcle, Flash, WebDesign
Front page,MCSE,Corel Drow, Micriosoft Office,Primavira

*للاستعلام مهندس / رومانى 0126244355*
*[FONT=Comic Sans
 MS]            الاتصال بعد الخامسة مساء   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Comic Sans
 MS][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Comic Sans
 MS]و معلش ده للاسكنرانية بس ههههههههه  [/FONT]*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كورسات الجامعة الامريكية بين يديك وبسعر مغرى جدا جدا جدا*

_*لكل المهتمين بشهادات سيسكو دى ماتريال ل*_

_*CCNA & CCNP*_
_*مشروحة باوربوينت وكويسة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_



http://www.cabrillo .edu/~rgraziani/

User Name: cisco
Password : perlman​



_*Eng.Shimaa Ali*_
*network engineer*
*cisco certified*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كورسات الجامعة الامريكية بين يديك وبسعر مغرى جدا جدا جدا*

بالنسبة للعرض الاول يا الملك العقرب

تعرف أ / روماني شخصيا ؟؟؟

او مصدر ؟؟ وياريت تقولنا المصدر

وشكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كورسات الجامعة الامريكية بين يديك وبسعر مغرى جدا جدا جدا*

من عنية المصدر جروب كنيسة مكسيموس بالاسكندرية و ده احد ايملات الجرب للنشر علي كل الاخوة عشان الكل يستفاد صدقني يا كوبتك انا مش بنزل موضوع غير لما اكون متاكد منه مليون المية عشان مازيش حد مرسي علي مرورك يا حبي
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/maximos_church/







​


----------

